# advice needed



## fafow (Feb 24, 2008)

I have not done a fountain pen yet.  I need to make one and am not sure which kit to get.  I saw an earlier recommendation for the Ligero.  The kit absolutely needs to be a pump rather than a cartridge and I want one with a nib that will perform at a very high level.  The rest of it is not as critical.  I would prefer one that is not really "fancy" and has as much wood as possible.  I have also read that I should stay away from a kit that has all metal threads.  If I need to buy a kit and then a nib separately, that is fine as well.  I lke the looks of the kits that do not hae threads at the end for the cap to be stored while writing.  Any recommendations?  I know this is probably pretty picky.  I want to use a Jerusalem olivewood blank that is 3/4 by 3/4, but if I have to get a larger blank, then I will see what I xcan do to get a larger Bethlehem olivewood blank.


----------



## avbill (Feb 25, 2008)

first What pens have you turned.  So what drill bit do you have.  Each pen kit seems to have a different drill bit set.  The Baron and the Sedona use the same bushing  & drill bits.  The Baron & Sedona will be able to use 3/4 blank  The JR Retro, JR gentlemen and the Jr Statesmen use same drill bits and bushing set. and the three Jr.'s can use 3/4 too


enjoy
bill daniels [8D]


----------



## avbill (Feb 25, 2008)

I forgot  The Ligero needs a 7/8 blank 

bill Daniels


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 25, 2008)

I would not recommend the Ligero as it is being closed out.  As for simple and elegant fountain pens, the Jr. Gentleman non-posting (Craft Supplies USA) is your best bet in a moderate sized pen.  The full sized Gentleman is a very large pen that has the same attributes as the Jr. Gent.  Making a full-sized Gent from a 3/4" blank is workable if you have a decent drilling set up.  The Jr. Gent is easy with a 3/4" blank.  As for nibs, you can get upgraded steel nibs from me.  You can get 14k gold nibs from Anthony Turchetta (PenWorks) and you can get 18k gold nibs from me, again.


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 25, 2008)

I like the JR Gentlemen II a lot, especially the black titanium / rhodium kits. You can select posting or non-posting caps. The Barons are very similar but I'm not crazy about the black threads at all.

The Jr Statemen II are fancier but use the same bushings as the Jr Gentlemen when you're ready for the upgrade  The nibs that come with the kits are pretty decent medium two-tone steel ones. However as Lou mentioned, you can make them even better by getting a gold nib. Arizona Silhouette also sells "cheap" replacement steel nibs of different width (I used them for friends that only like thin points).


----------



## gerryr (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sfolivier_
> 
> The nibs that come with the kits are pretty decent medium two-tone steel ones.



He needs a nib that performs at a high level, which I assume means a very good quality nib.  The stock kit nib does not meet that requirement, but Lou's semi-flex steel nibs and of course the gold nibs do.


----------



## Texatdurango (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fafow_
> 
> I have not done a fountain pen yet.  I need to make one and am not sure which kit to get.  I saw an earlier recommendation for the Ligero.  The kit absolutely needs to be a pump rather than a cartridge and I want one with a nib that will perform at a very high level.  The rest of it is not as critical.  *I would prefer one that is not really "fancy" and has as much wood as possible.*  I have also read that I should stay away from a kit that has all metal threads.  If I need to buy a kit and then a nib separately, that is fine as well.  I lke the looks of the kits that do not hae threads at the end for the cap to be stored while writing.  Any recommendations?  I know this is probably pretty picky.  I want to use a Jerusalem olivewood blank that is 3/4 by 3/4, but if I have to get a larger blank, then I will see what I xcan do to get a larger Bethlehem olivewood blank.



Keying in on the hilighted phrase above and after making many of the kit pens, I would recommend an El Grande since it uses a nice black nib holder rather than a plated metal holder and you can easily trash the end cap and make a "closed end" pen which will really showcase the wood.  You can also modify the upper cap to show all wood as well.  I make both the Ligero and the El Grande pens using 3/4" blanks with no problems.

The nib that comes with the kit is pretty decent but you can always replace it with one of Lou or Anthony's gold nibs.  

The pen below is a "Double closed end" ElGrande with both the upper and lower caps replaced.  Notice the nice non-metal looking nib holder?  Imagine how this would look with a nice Bethlehem Olive Wood blank!  I think it would really showcase the wood rather than the kit parts!


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 25, 2008)

"He needs a nib that performs at a high level,"

Good point, I missed this part. I still think that the Craft Supplies USA kits have the best stock nibs. Of course they will not compare to one of the replacements one can buy from forum members here, especially if the pen is for a fountain pen lover (mostly because they are so rigid). However, they are worth trying and aren't "direct to the trash" material


----------



## gerryr (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sfolivier_
> 
> However, they are worth trying and aren't "direct to the trash" material



Having used one of Lou's SF nibs now for several weeks, all my stock nibs had to the trash and get replaced by one of those.


----------



## fafow (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks for the input.  I ended up backtracking on one thing.  I ended up listening to my wife (who knows the recipient) and I ended up ordering a Statesman kit today.  I don't want to go the $70 for the gold nib from Lou.  The recipient uses fountain pens quite extensively and has been given at least one high quality pen.  I am torn between using the nib that comes with the pen and letting him know that I will gladly provide a different nib if he desires, or buying the SF nib from Lou.  Is there really that much difference between the SF nib and the one that comes with this kit?


----------



## gerryr (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fafow_
> 
> Is there really that much difference between the SF nib and the one that comes with this kit?



In my opinion, yes.  Here's the review I did of the SF nibs.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=32864


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 25, 2008)

I do have to disagree with Lou on one point. I LOVE the Ligero kit and wish I found it long ago.  Here is a Ligero RB done with a standard Olivewood blank, same as a Churchill, close but it can be done.  It's a shame they are dropping the FP, but the RB will live on.

The detail of the bands on this kit are so sharp compared to the El-Grande.  Worst case, all the parts interchange but the CSUSA has the "good" thread coupler design. If you needed to repair this pen, Berea parts could be used.

Here are a couple photos of one I made to order.


----------



## Sfolivier (Feb 26, 2008)

"Having used one of Lou's SF nibs now for several weeks, all my stock nibs had to the trash and get replaced by one of those."

Well, I use a 14K nib that I got from Anthony Turchetta on my personal pen. So don't get me wrong, I'm a "snob". I have no doubt that the SF nib is great, and I just contacted Lou Metcalf to order some  I'm certain it will be better than any stock nib.

I just don't find the CSU nibs to be that bad (as opposed to the ones on most PSI kits for example). They are VERY rigid of course but also reasonably smooth, nice looking with a generous flow (which is something I like). I usually use them with noodler's / Aurora inks and apart from the polar black, they work pretty well in combination.

For someone who uses fountain pens extensively, the nib is probably too stiff. I agree with the choice of kit  I love the kits with less plastic, more metal and matching threads. "Fafow", do you know why people advised you to stay away from metal threads?


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Firefyter-emt_
> 
> I do have to disagree with Lou on one point. I LOVE the Ligero kit


I hate to disappoint you, Lee, but we aren't in disagreement.  I like the Ligero quite a bit.  In fact, when the rumor went out that the Ligero FP was being discoontinued, I bought a bunch!.  The reason I recommended against it was because that would involve an investment in a set of bushings for what might be a one-time use, that's all! [8D]


----------



## fafow (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay, here I go again... I wrote up a post and tried to post it only to find I had not logged in [)] and after logging in found that all I wrote was gone when I paged back to it.  bummer.....

Thanks to all who have replied.  Your help is more appreciated than you know.   

Lee, your pictures of the olivewood Ligero are gorgeous.  If I had seen that before I placed my order at CSUSA this morning, I might very well have gone for that kit instead of the Statesman.  

Olivier, if my memory is correct (always dicey), the people recommending not to go with the metal threads had experiences where the cap would unscrew on its own.  They didn't mention any particular kits, but I would certainly hope that the Statesman would not have that problem.

Gerry, thanks for the link to your review of the Lou's steel nibs.  That was extremely helpful. I will have to order one from Lou for this pen.  I'd like to get his gold Heritage 18 nib, but I have to keep the costs down where I can.  I am not one of those for whom "money is no object".  This pen is going to be a gift to my pastor.  I included a couple 7/8 inch Bethlehem olivewood blanks in my order from CSUSA.  I have to admit I am a bit intimidated in making this pen and giving it to my pastor.  This is not due to him looking down his nose at things that are not top notch. It is more a hangup I have about this.  Our church is huge, and our pastor certainly makes the rounds.  He appears on Larry King from time to time, speaks at some conferences around the US and overseas every year, writes a ton of books (all with a fountain pen), and receives very high quality items as gifts from the church (including a very fine fountain pen a few years back).  For all I know, he will be thrilled with this simply because it was made by someone from his congregation (this is more than likely reality), but I am still a bit nervous about this coming out well.  I want it to be a pen he will use on at least a somewhat regular basis, not something to be stored away because he prefers to write with a more comfortable pen.  

Lou, I read a post on a different thread where you shared what the price difference was on another site to go from the steel to the gold nib and your price is a lot lower.  I do not doubt for a second that you are offering these at a great price, but the steel ones you offer are more in my price range for right now.

So, thanks to ALL for your wonderful help and input.  I really truly mean that.  

Lou, you'll be hearing from me soon about placing an order for the nib for this pen.

Craig


----------



## bitshird (Feb 27, 2008)

Craig, I made my self a Baron fountain pen, I'm not quite to the fountain pen snob field yet, (but I sure am working on it) I like the way it writes, but I've got to be careful or it will separate in my pocket, Perhaps I'm not tightening the cap enough, but I let a friend use it that has several older collector pens, he said the nib is nice but a BIT STIFF, so payday I'm ordering some of Lou's SF nibs.


----------

